# Sunny & Peano Photoshop



## OnWeero'sWings (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry about posting so much today, I'm in a "hug-a-bird" mood. ^.^
any ways... heres a little photoshop of sunny and peano.:tiel4:


----------



## OnWeero'sWings (Aug 25, 2011)

Its my sig now,


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Aw that's cool! They're both so beautiful


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so gorgeous


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Cool picture!


----------



## OnWeero'sWings (Aug 25, 2011)

Teehee thanks.
I did it in graphic design today.


----------

